# Charging Station Power Strip Question



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I am in the early stages of designing a charging station that will sit on top of an end table (another new project).

I am looking for a power strip, such as a rack mount that I can use...prolly 16 inches or less in length.

I would prefer outlets on the front and back. The reason being, I would like to plug the power cord into the back side (inside the charging station) so I can fold up the extra cord, and rout it to the laptop. The transformer would sit inside the cavity. The front outlets would be for charging various devices like phones, games, etc., especially when the grand kids come over. 

If you know of such an animal that doesn't cost an arm and a leg, please let me know. I would appreciate it. I really don't need more than 4-6 in the front and a couple in the rear.

Note: My project is subject to design changes...maybe even on the fly as I go.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Mike we use crazy lengths of power strips all the time on our communications racks but I've never seen double sided ones? 
I'd have to ask the headend guys what it is we use exactly


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Mike we use crazy lengths of power strips all the time on our communications racks but I've never seen double sided ones?
> I'd have to ask the headend guys what it is we use exactly


wire mold makes one...
some assembly required and you cut to the length you desire...

Plugmold Multi-Outlet Strip, Ivory, V20GB506 | by Legrand


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Mike

The problem with power strips is when you plug in a transformer it covers another plug in.
They make longer strips that would cure this problem but they are expensive and probably not fit your project. I have never seen a double sided strip.

If you want cheap then:
harbor freight power strip


----------



## waynecochran (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't if this would help but, google quirky.com. they make a flexible power strip.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

How about something like this back to back...?

Thunderdog DX64SP 6 Outlet Surge Protector, 6 Protected Outlets, 4 Ft. Power Cord, 1080 Joules Surge Protection, 40 dB EMI/RFI Noise Filtration

...or this...side by side and then rotate the outlets...?

http://www.amazon.com/Side-Socket-Outlet-Surge-Protector/dp/B0054K90IY

Pigtails are also available for the transformer plug-ins...

http://www.amazon.com/1-Foot-Extens...qid=1419600762&sr=8-2&keywords=power+pigtails


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mike ..
you want the power strips in 120V or USB ports??? Both???
found these..

Ivory Compact, double-sided power strip

Electronic Accessory Charging Dock : Mount the power strip

Amazon.com: Power Strips: Tools & Home Improvement


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Mike, you could actually install outlet boxes, 2 facing inside and one facing outside. You could use the combo USB and std receptacles to get the outlets you desire. 

If you use the "new style" receptacles they are easy to make wood covers for to give the front of your box a clean look


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

kp91 said:


> Mike, you could actually install outlet boxes, 2 facing inside and one facing outside. You could use the combo USB and std receptacles to get the outlets you desire.
> 
> If you use the "new style" receptacles they are easy to make wood covers for to give the front of your box a clean look


That's sort of what I did in my gym Doug . I made a template because I needed to be accurate with the boxes I wanted to use for these posts


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you all very much. The vast (and unpaid) research department has come through again.

I have several options that y'all have suggested.

Rick, I like your adaptation suggested by KP91.
I looked at the other links also. While browsing, I found one outlet strip I like -> 7 Outlet 10' Surge Protector (1250 Joules)

It has everything I could ask for in a power strip

 Multiple outlets
 2 USB charging ports
 Ten foot power cord with a right angle plug

The right angle plug would work great since the outlet is in the middle of the wall and behind the couch.

That would take care of the outside outlets. I suppose I could install a metal box on the inside with an outlet for the laptop. As you are probably aware, the power for the laptop just plugs in with a standard power cord. Then there is the power supply (or whateveritiscalled!). That thing gets warm. So I plan to vent the rear so heat can escape. This project kinda looks like a cigar box, huh? 

I am still open to any and all ideas.
Thanks for the suggestions.
Mike


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

If you haven't already seen them Woodsmith has several designs for charging stations. They might have an idea that you haven't thought of.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

It isn't exactly what I was looking for, But it will have to do.

I found this guy on Amazon, and even posted the question shown a little ways down the page asking if it would charge the IPAD. The mfg wouldn't give a "yes" or "no", just a "should". Actually, it seems to me that could possibly cause them to lose sales. They almost did with me. But, after reading one of the reviews, I ordered it. 

It came in yesterday. I immediately hooked it up and plugged my IPAD II into one of the two USB ports labeled 2.4v. It charged it with no problem. Same goes for my Samsung 3 phone. When I get a chance, I will charge my wife's IPAD Mini and report back.

For now, I am happy. Four USB ports and two regular 110V receptacles. It appears to be built well. BUT, and it seems there is always a BUT involved in everything I do. There is no way to mount it. As shown in the pics on Amazon, it has four small pads and is meant to be set on the table/desk/whatever.

Other than that, I think it will work out nicely.

Now, what do I do to get it mounted to my charging station? I want to mount it on the side as shown in my original drawing.

I have my laptop plugged into one receptacle and two devices on charge, yet the power strip is cool to the touch. Apparently it is just loafing along waiting for some action.

OK fabricators. What do you think about using epoxy to mount the power strip to something about 1/4 inch thick? I do have some aluminum that I could cut a piece to attach to the power strip with epoxy. Drill and tap four holes in it and attach it from the inside of the box I am building. I think that would work.

Or, I could use a piece of hardwood and insert some "T" nuts, epoxy it to the power strip and attach the whole thing from inside the box using four small, and short, bolts.

Thanks in advance for your thoughts and ideas.
Mike


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

As an "aside", I saw a travel tip that said to charge your iPhone on the USB port on the TV in your room.

Also said to turn the phone to 'airplane mode' while charging. That sped up the charge time...


----------

